# Possible de changer de carte mère sur PM G5 ?



## Nidel (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me permet de venir poster ici car je suis en quête d'informations concernant mon Power Mac G5 que j'ai acheté il y a environ 3 ans.

On m'a récemment confié un carte graphique (ATI Radeon X1900) mais ma carte mère actuelle n'a pas de port PCI Express.

J'aurais aimé savoir si il était possible de changer ma carte mère par une plus récente permettant l'installation de cette carte graphique tout en conservant le reste de mon matériel.

Sachant que même si techniquement la manoeuvre était possible, je n'ai pas trouvé de revendeur de carte mère pour Macintosh. Les revendeurs Apple pourraient m'en vendre à votre avis ?

J'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer. A bientôt.


----------



## ROB 59 (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour
Pour avoir une reponse a cette question le mieux est de la poser a un revendeur
de la marque.
Eventuellement a un SAV ? d'un point de vue technique.


----------



## Mafsou (16 Janvier 2008)

Pour pourvoir utiliser du PCI express, il te faudra une carte mère compatible, c'est à dire une carte mère de MacPro, qui ne sera évidemment pas compatible avec ton G5.

En bref, pour utiliser ta carte, tu risques fort de devoir acheter un MacPro....


----------



## MamaCass (16 Janvier 2008)

Il me semble que les derniers PowerMac G5 ont le PCI Express (les quad), il faut demander à un apple center pour être sûr !


----------



## Nidel (16 Janvier 2008)

Tout d'abord, merci à tous de vos réponses ^-^



Mafsou a dit:


> Pour pourvoir utiliser du PCI express, il te faudra une carte mère compatible, c'est à dire une carte mère de MacPro, qui ne sera évidemment pas compatible avec ton G5.
> 
> En bref, pour utiliser ta carte, tu risques fort de devoir acheter un MacPro....



Ca serait ennuyeux >.< celà dit dans le descriptif de la carte graphique ils disent "Designed exclusively for PCI Express-based Power Mac G5 systems". Ils ne font pas référence au MacPro, j'espère que c'est de bonne augure !

Je vais contacter un revendeur demain pour essayer d'en savoir un peu plus. Encore merci à vous.


----------



## Mafsou (16 Janvier 2008)

Ah oui en effet, après vérification, les derniers PM (dual core) utilisent du PCIex. J'étais persuadé que c'était de l'AGP, au temps pour moi!


----------



## MamaCass (16 Janvier 2008)

Tiens nous au courant de la réponse du centre agréé, ça m'intéresse de savoir si ils font des changements de carte mère


----------

